# I need ideas please! With Picture



## Pallet Pete (Jan 4, 2012)

We where scraping a beautiful 50 gallon steel barrel at work an I couldn't bare to get rid of it so I took it home. I don't have a clue what to do with it as making a stove isn't my idea of safe. Anybody have any ideas of what I can make out of it? I was debating a smoker or grill but thats sounds almost to generic to me I want this thing to be epic man epic !!  :lol: 

Thanks everybody


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd barrel-fire pots: 

Or make a robot costume


----------



## efoyt (Jan 4, 2012)

fish tank, you will need to put a window on the side though.


----------



## Dix (Jan 4, 2012)

Rain water down spout catcher thingy, with spigot & hose.


----------



## homebrewz (Jan 4, 2012)

Another vote for barrel fired pots.

Or.. a steel drum.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 4, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I'd barrel-fire pots:
> 
> Or make a robot costume




That might be one of the coolest things I have seen in a while it could be a lot of fun !


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 4, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Rain water down spout catcher thingy, with spigot & hose.



Hahaha love the explanation of the down spout thingy :lol:  I have no idea what there called either.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess it would depend on what you want/need or what you're into.
We had a Blues Party for our friends last fall and put several out with bar stools around them and an ashtray 
in the middle and they were a hit.
Here on the farm I use them for;
Floats under the pond dock
A barby
Animal feeder
Composter
Turkey plucker
And we used one for our dandelion wine
An idea for something really, really epic will cost money.
I like a person who can appreciate the beauty in something as simple as a 55 gallon drum.
But, it is just a drum.  Do something with it before it gets banged up from laying around.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I guess it would depend on what you want/need or what you're into.
> We had a Blues Party for our friends last fall and put several out with bar stools around them and an ashtray
> in the middle and they were a hit.
> Here on the farm I use them for;
> ...



I am an extremely resourceful fella so whatever I make won't cost much if anything. Give me a toothpick and used duct tape and I will make you an airplane  :lol: 
I like the composter idea a lot even though its not to epic but can help grow epic food lol.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 5, 2012)

If you've got a smaller one to put in it, there is a write up somewhere about making lump charcoal.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2012)

Now that sounds sweet Solar I only grill with lump charcoal ! 

Thanks


----------



## Fi-Q (Jan 5, 2012)

Find a decent water fall near by, and ''Barrel Jump'' it, then, you might be a heros , or maybe not


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2012)

Yup that is the official fall back idea right there if all else fails. Get it FALL back idea ha I am an idiot ;-)


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 5, 2012)

dog house.  Cut out half of an end. just don't put it on a hill . . . 

And if the dog doesn't like it, tell your kids they don't need to buy no stinkin' sleds . . . 

Elm stove.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 5, 2012)

Pook would have an idea or two...


----------



## Dix (Jan 5, 2012)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Pook would have an idea or two...



That'd make ya probably wanna barf.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 5, 2012)

I would not use it for anything that you would eat out of. All sorts of chemical contamination issues.
What was stored in the drum?
Don' cut the lid off with a torch, inside gasses can cause an explosion even if rinsed out.
 (steel drum top opener, like a giant can opener, hammer & cold chisel)
Kindling storage?


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 5, 2012)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Pook would have an idea or two...



If you look carefully, you will find Pook living inside it!


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2012)

Making a steel drum would be a good use of that barrel:



then get yourself a wild Caribbean shirt, straw hat and some ganga.


----------



## potter (Jan 5, 2012)

Dock flotation. Although metal will eventually rust, and again, you would want to be clear on what was stored in it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 5, 2012)

1. Fill with water.
2. Fill with fish.
3. Start shooting fish with handgun, rifle or shotgun.
4. See if it is true . . . Something can be as easy as shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## lukem (Jan 5, 2012)

Load it up, drive to upstate NY, take a ride down the falls in it, post your findings on hearth.com.  What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2012)

Moonshine boiler pot.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 5, 2012)

fill it with acid. use it to disolve the identifiable body parts of your victims (head, hands, feet,etc) just toss the torso in the river, unless she has implants (they can be id by serial numbers) and they float ;-P


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 5, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> fill it with acid. use it to disolve the identifiable body parts of your victims (head, hands, feet,etc) just toss the torso in the river, unless she has implants (they can be id by serial numbers) and they float ;-P



You need the blue plastic barrels for that.  Acid eats metal.

Umm- not that I've tried this


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 5, 2012)

This is starting to get a lil creepy now.....just say'in..... :gulp: 
 :lol:


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 5, 2012)

+1 on the robot costume. Think that was AP's idea.

Or a wood fired mini hot tub. Not sure about what your size is, but it could work for the right dude.


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2012)

It could be the first piece of your home built Fred Flintstone car.


----------



## lukem (Jan 5, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> +1 on the robot costume. Think that was AP's idea.
> 
> Or a wood fired mini hot tub. Not sure about what your size is, but it could work for the right dude.



What good is a hot tub if you can't load it up with a bunch of women?


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 5, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a problem if you date midgets or waifs


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 5, 2012)

Or dissolve them in a blue barrel first.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 5, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Or dissolve them in a blue barrel first.



Sounds like the plot of one of those corny LMN movies I watch....
Wife wants husband dead and thinks of a good way to make him "Poof"...disappear..
Mr Gamma hates when I watch those movies.... :lol:  :lol:  :coolsmile:


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You sayin my wife is gonna stuff me in that barrel o man I should not have brought that home.  :shut:   :lol:   :lol:   %-P


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> It could be the first piece of your home built Fred Flintstone car.



That might be sweet we will have to convince Fredo to build one  :lol:  just kidding Fredo my friend .


----------



## ironpony (Jan 5, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Blue Vomit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you want to dispose of body parts in a metal drum
pour in kerosene insert body light on fire
will burn hot enough to cremate the remains
including bone and teeth


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 5, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> Load it up, drive to upstate NY, take a ride down the falls in it, post your findings on hearth.com.  What's the worst that could happen?



Hahahahah


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2012)

It'd make for a nice echo chamber for hours of cheap entertainment; :lol: 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4155596114_3f052448a7_m.jpg


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> It'd make for a nice echo chamber for hours of cheap entertainment; :lol:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4155596114_3f052448a7_m.jpg



"LUKE - I am your fatha" 

 BAAHahaha. :lol:


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 5, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummmmm, weeeeeeelllllllll,not necessesarily, it may take more than a "splash" of kerosene, might take a stir and another dose of kerosene. Diesel burns hotter, and actually slower, but then you have the whole ambient temperature thing to figure in, and starting in cold weather can be an issue, but that's only what I heard sometime, somewhere, so don't go by my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> It'd make for a nice echo chamber for hours of cheap entertainment; :lol:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4155596114_3f052448a7_m.jpg



Haha recycled entertainment that's a new one and if I attach it to a pulley in my ceiling I can lower it down any time and drive my wife nuts  :lol:


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rain Barrel...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I would not use it for anything that you would eat out of. All sorts of chemical contamination issues.
> What was stored in the drum?
> Don' cut the lid off with a torch, inside gasses can cause an explosion even if rinsed out.
> (steel drum top opener, like a giant can opener, hammer & cold chisel)
> Kindling storage?



You know Dave I hadn't even thought of that it would make a great kindling dryer for quick low heat drying. Just stuff it with kindling and leave in the sun and you got super dry kindling or a accidental bonfire which works as well  ;-)  I really like this idea not epic but economical good sense. Thanks Dave 

Pete


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 6, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> Load it up, drive to upstate NY, take a ride down the falls in it, post your findings on hearth.com.  What's the worst that could happen?



Get arrested?  Seriously...that's illegal.  We like laws here in NY.  And signs.  Laws and signs.  Oh, and taxes.  Especially those.

Doggy dooly, if you have a dog... (doggie septic system).


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now I just feel stupid ( rain barrel ) of course  :shut:


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> eclecticcottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to google it just to be sure, it seemed too simple, like it should be more technical...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I thought the exact same thing! Thanks eclecticcotage


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> eclecticcottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really?  I must be old. :-/


----------



## jdinspector (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking for something epic... How about sell it on ebay for $3.00. Invest in the stock market for, say, 1 year. Take the $10,000 proceeds and throw an epic party! Think it will work?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

3 dollar investment when the market turns around could be a million dollars or it could go the other way and be a penny if it collapses. Gotta love it! 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why Kenny ?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nobody knows what a rain barrel is anymore?


----------



## jabush (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn...all these posts and no one mentioned Burn Barrel?  Drill some holes in that sucker and burn some $hit  You've got to have some yard debris that you need to get rid of.


----------



## Fi-Q (Jan 6, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rain barrel ?  If ever really it start to rain outside, and it's a ''Barrel'' rain.... I'll be hiding in my basement ..... Can you imagine, and you guys tought hail was bad..... wait untill it start to rain barrel......


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2012)

Epic sized tin can telephone system!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 6, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Epic sized tin can telephone system!



Awesome


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

Anybody else got a 50 gallon drum we could hook the other end of the string to.  ;-P


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> Anybody else got a 50 gallon drum we could hook the other end of the string to.  ;-P





For Pete's sake.  Sit down and relax; :coolsmile: 

http://www.curbly.com/users/chrisjob/posts/6802-the-oil-drum-rocker


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 6, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ding ding...I think we have a winner....


----------



## ironpony (Jan 6, 2012)

these are fun to build, toxic barrel popup


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is my so called toxic barrel.... :cheese:


----------



## ironpony (Jan 6, 2012)

this is the sign I keep on my XRF cabinet, it is used for X-ray testing of lead based paint


----------



## ironpony (Jan 6, 2012)

and it looks like this


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 6, 2012)

Some of the radioactive signs crack me up....look at this one....tell me that does not like a turtle in her belly....
 :lol:  :lol:  :smirk:


----------



## ironpony (Jan 6, 2012)

or if you are carrying a turtle please do no enter


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> Anybody else got a 50 gallon drum we could hook the other end of the string to.  ;-P


I do. Now, does anybody have a few hundred miles worth of string (fishing line works well)???


----------



## Thistle (Jan 6, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I would not use it for anything that you would eat out of. All sorts of chemical contamination issues.
> What was stored in the drum?
> Don' cut the lid off with a torch, inside gasses can cause an explosion even if rinsed out.
> (steel drum top opener, like a giant can opener, hammer & cold chisel)
> Kindling storage?




Put a few gallons of water in it,drill 1/2" starting hole then use jigsaw or sawzall with metal cutting blade to remove the lid.I keep a few at parents acreage to store kindling in,plus have a couple spares to replace the burn barrel which is almost gone.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap kenny you are the winner thats it right there lol. The wife will love it and I can put a cooler in the bottom under the seat WOOOOT! 

Thanks guys this was fun  ;-) of course now I have to come up with about 95 million more barrels for all the awesome ideas  :lol: 

Pete


----------



## backpack09 (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your very own cone of silence!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> I can put a cooler in the bottom under the seat WOOOOT!
> 
> 
> Pete




Look for a second barrel for a cooler;http://interior-design.pro/Metal-barrel-cupboard-36/Cupboard-Design-184/Cupboard-Design-184.jpg


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 6, 2012)

still time to prepare for Winter Olympics...make Bobsled! Much safer than riding over some waterfall.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with Mr. Gamma . . . my wife is always watching True Crime shows . . . I figure I best stay on her good side since she has watched so many shows that by now she probably knows what to do and not to do to get away with murder.


----------



## wetwood (Jan 8, 2012)

jabush said:
			
		

> Damn...all these posts and no one mentioned Burn Barrel?  Drill some holes in that sucker and burn some $hit  You've got to have some yard debris that you need to get rid of.



That's what I'd use it for, burning the trash.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 8, 2012)

wetwood said:
			
		

> jabush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.....and throw in any scrounged wire to burn it "clean." :lol:


----------



## potter (Jan 8, 2012)

Paint it to look like a beer can (favorite red neck brand), fill it with cement and mount your mail box on it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 8, 2012)

potter said:
			
		

> Paint it to look like a beer can (favorite red neck brand), fill it with cement and mount your mail box on it.



Love the idea but I am sure it would be stolen in about an hour after I put it up due to the fact that I live close to a scrap yard. The unemployment out here is rediculassly high we have had some firewood stolen recently as well which makes me sick. Just ask and I wouldn't begrudge anyone heat this time of year.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 8, 2012)

potter said:
			
		

> Paint it to look like a beer can (favorite red neck brand), fill it with cement and mount your mail box on it.




to my understanding, that would be illegal because it would not breakaway if hit
and you would be responsible for damages   
Big Brother


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2012)

You make a windmill.

http://www.instructables.com/files/deriv/F6J/HL9F/G1KCREL7/F6JHL9FG1KCREL7.MEDIUM.jpg

A toy car.

http://daddytypes.com/archive/amer_speedster55gal.jpg


----------



## potter (Jan 8, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> potter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. To whom it may concern, my suggestion was made in jest. Steel prices must be pretty high to justify hauling off a 50 gallon drum full of cement for scrap. :ahhh:


----------



## basod (Jan 8, 2012)

wetwood said:
			
		

> jabush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But save the drill bit and shoot it instead.  12 guage cut-shells at steel drums are fun


----------



## basod (Jan 8, 2012)

potter said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to mention how many 80lb bags of concrete it'd take to fill it.
My neighbor built a cool mailbox holder out of old well pump handle, mounted to railroad ties.  He shares my drive that's private so no letitigation worries ;D


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2012)

BASOD said:
			
		

> wetwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A clay pick would make quick work of the holes.  THat's what Red Green would use.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 12, 2012)

From Michigan - take the top off and look for Hoffa.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 12, 2012)

I think hoffa was in the last tree I dropped  :lol:


----------

